# Anavar - 100mg per day - Time to kick in / feel effects?



## NAD-lad (May 15, 2013)

I'm just into my 3rd week at 100mg per day alongside creatine

I'm eating well (all be it reduced carb intake for weightloss but not too limiting), taking in plenty of protein & essential fats as well as fluids etc... Training hard & heavy as well on compound movements but lighter with higher reps on supporting exercises etc...

Just wondering when I should start to feel the effects of the anavar kick in etc...

Thanks


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

i would say bunk gear as you should only run var for four weeks IMO


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

NAD-lad said:


> Just wondering when I should start to feel the effects of the anavar kick in etc...
> 
> Thanks


Around 7-10 days in you should see some strength gains. 3 or so days in you should have seen a slight rise on the scale from additional glycogen retention.

What lab is it?


----------



## NAD-lad (May 15, 2013)

Red Square Labs; 60 x 50mg tabs from a trusted source as well!

I'd say my strength has been increasing but maybe feeling a little placebo as well as I'm already shifting fairly heavy weights!

5 x 5 at 235kg on squats last night!


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> i would say bunk gear as you should only run var for four weeks IMO


not really


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

Bensif said:


> Around 7-10 days in you should see some strength gains. 3 or so days in you should have seen a slight rise on the scale from additional glycogen retention.
> 
> What lab is it?


x2


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

NAD-lad said:


> I'm just into my 3rd week at 100mg per day alongside creatine
> 
> I'm eating well (all be it reduced carb intake for weightloss but not too limiting), taking in plenty of protein & essential fats as well as fluids etc... Training hard & heavy as well on compound movements but lighter with higher reps on supporting exercises etc...
> 
> ...


you would by week 2 as bensif said


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

sadman said:


> not really


Oh..


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

Bensif said:


> Around 7-10 days in you should see some strength gains. 3 or so days in you should have seen a slight rise on the scale from additional glycogen retention.
> 
> What lab is it?


would this not depend on cal intake? for me I got headaches and pins and needles after 3-4days.


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Oh..


dont be confused m8 its var not halo..


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

dannw said:


> would this not depend on cal intake? for me I got headaches and pins and needles after 3-4days.


for vascularity yes but strenght gains comes on any diet


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

sadman said:


> dont be confused m8 its var not halo..


Yep confused am i


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

You should get insane pumps in the gym on 100mg a day within a couple of weeks absolute tops.

I look pumped most of the time on it, i'd say bunk or seriously under dosed gear.


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

Smitch said:


> You should get insane pumps in the gym on 100mg a day within a couple of weeks absolute tops.
> 
> I look pumped most of the time on it, i'd say bunk or seriously under dosed gear.


x2


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

sadman said:


> x2


So it is bunk gear! When your right your right eh.....


----------



## NAD-lad (May 15, 2013)

Maybe up to 150mg per day and see what happens or leave it alone and try Dbol next time around?


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

Smitch said:


> You should get insane pumps in the gym on 100mg a day within a couple of weeks absolute tops.
> 
> I look pumped most of the time on it, i'd say bunk or seriously under dosed gear.


Hope that doesnt go for everybody I have had no pumps on a mix of fuerza and Pro Chem at 100mg..


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

dannw said:


> Hope that doesnt go for everybody I have had no pumps on a mix of fuerza and Pro Chem at 100mg..


Have been on var for over three weeks had great pumps and larger lifts whilst running it along with hgh and M1T will now stop the var and M1T soon stay on HGH and then start pct give it a few weeks and do it again great stuff water retension and good gains strength and size.. Light weight


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

dannw said:


> Hope that doesnt go for everybody I have had no pumps on a mix of fuerza and Pro Chem at 100mg..


It's a very common side effect, i had savage ones on just 50mg of pro chem var the first time i ran it, to the point where i struggled to walk fast the shin pumps were so bad.


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Have been on var for over three weeks had great pumps and larger lifts whilst running it along with hgh and M1T will now stop the var and M1T soon stay on HGH and then start pct give it a few weeks and do it again great stuff water retension and good gains strength and size.. Light weight


var =oxandrolone m8,hope that you dont refering in a ph ???


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

Smitch said:


> It's a very common side effect, i had savage ones on just 50mg of pro chem var the first time i ran it, to the point where i struggled to walk fast the shin pumps were so bad.


yes mate. I have got good strenght gains and pecker not as excited as normal! so fingers crossed its not bunk..


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

sadman said:


> var =oxandrolone m8,hope that you dont refering in a ph ???


Sory break that down for me...? youve lost me


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Sory break that down for me...? youve lost me


you said you run var for 4 weeks only thats why you got me confused that you using a ph !! its to short cycle imo for anavar


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

sadman said:


> you said you run var for 4 weeks only thats why you got me confused that you using a ph !! its to short cycle imo for anavar


Ah i see.. Only going off what ive heard realy as never taken anavar before heard it is quite toxic dont like taking many orals, had a bad time years ago with dianabol. Have had good results quite rapidly off it so thought a month would do. How long would you usualy take these for? 100mg a day


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Ah i see.. Only going off what ive heard realy as never taken anavar before heard it is quite toxic dont like taking many orals, had a bad time years ago with dianabol. Have had good results quite rapidly off it so thought a month would do. How long would you usualy take these for? 100mg a day


anavar is the less toxic of all m8,for 8 weeks its ok.others in here may go a litle more but 8 its ok.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigchickenlover said:


> Ah i see.. Only going off what ive heard realy as never taken anavar before heard it is quite toxic dont like taking many orals, had a bad time years ago with dianabol. Have had good results quite rapidly off it so thought a month would do. How long would you usualy take these for? 100mg a day


Anavar is known to be one of the milder orals, with respect to toxicity. M1T seems to be more harsh.

I've been on 100mg Anavar for 6 weeks now, planning to run it for another 6, along with some dbol for the last 4.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

sadman said:


> anavar is the less toxic of all m8,for 8 weeks its ok.others in here may go a litle more but 8 its ok.


Apreciate the info mate i shall order some more ready for another month.


----------



## NAD-lad (May 15, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Anavar is known to be one of the milder orals, with respect to toxicity. M1T seems to be more harsh.
> 
> I've been on 100mg Anavar for 6 weeks now, *planning to run it for another 6, along with some dbol for the last 4*.


Poss considering this as I've got 28 days worth of Dbol at 50mg per day

I've got another 5 weeks worth of Var left; any thoughts?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

took me around 10-14 days on 100mg ed using orbis anavar


----------



## NAD-lad (May 15, 2013)

Well I'm on day 16 now so I think it'll be worth giving it another week to see how they go and if they're not doing as expected I'll drop onto Dbol for 4 weeks and finish my cycle off like that 

Will keep reporting back


----------



## Prof (Aug 27, 2013)

Var is for women fitness models, get on some winny and proviron both 100mg ed :lol:

J/K ...problem is, var usually IS winny coming from ug's ...or its just plain massively underdosed....look at the raw powder prices vs what you're paying. If the var is 'cheap'...its probably not var or its underdosed...I had some pharma oxandrolone at 80mg ed...and WHOA. 7 days in the strength gain was astounding. I've only had a better experience with really good tbol until I was crippled by back pumps. All with a test base of course. So if you aren't noticing pumps, shins and arms are the usual places (if you can run no problem, or even walk fast at 100mg ed, the var is not dosed at 100mg....) and if you can't literally feel the extra strength as you bang through previous plateaus, I'd say you're not running very good var...my two pence


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

Prof said:


> Var is for women fitness models, get on some winny and proviron both 100mg ed :lol:
> 
> J/K ...problem is, var usually IS winny coming from ug's ...or its just plain massively underdosed....look at the raw powder prices vs what you're paying. If the var is 'cheap'...its probably not var or its underdosed...I had some pharma oxandrolone at 80mg ed...and WHOA. 7 days in the strength gain was astounding. I've only had a better experience with really good tbol until I was crippled by back pumps. All with a test base of course. So if you aren't noticing pumps, shins and arms are the usual places (if you can run no problem, or even walk fast at 100mg ed, the var is not dosed at 100mg....) and if you can't literally feel the extra strength as you bang through previous plateaus, I'd say you're not running very good var...my two pence


you tried pharma var and tbol gave you better strength gaiins ???


----------



## NAD-lad (May 15, 2013)

Any thoughts on Dbol after a 4-6 week cycle of Anavar or just leave it be and start again in a few months time?


----------



## NAD-lad (May 15, 2013)

Any more thoughts on this?


----------



## Prof (Aug 27, 2013)

sadman said:


> you tried pharma var and tbol gave you better strength gaiins ???


The tbol was from a mate who made it from raw...it was bang on...And yes! I just respond for some reason really well to tbol and dbol in terms of strength...I like tbol of course for obvious reasons...but its a crap shoot with back pumps....but, the pharma oxandralone was pretty intense ...plus, if I remember, I was running the tbol with 600 test and 600 eq ..whereas I was 400 test and just the var, 80mg ed...so....


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

Prof said:


> The tbol was from a mate who made it from raw...it was bang on...And yes! I just respond for some reason really well to tbol and dbol in terms of strength...I like tbol of course for obvious reasons...but its a crap shoot with back pumps....but, the pharma oxandralone was pretty intense ...plus, if I remember, I was running the tbol with 600 test and 600 eq ..whereas I was 400 test and just the var, 80mg ed...so....


yep cause in terms of strength imo anavar is on top


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

NAD-lad said:


> Any thoughts on Dbol after a 4-6 week cycle of Anavar or just leave it be and start again in a few months time?


imo w8 atleast 6-8 wks before start another !!


----------



## anabell (Mar 4, 2015)

jeffj said:


> took me around 10-14 days on 100mg ed using orbis anavar


is anavar used for females who are training to help them lose fat weight? On a 6 week cycle? Planning to try it but haven't found a lot of info on it.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

You seem strong mate already , 235 for 5 reps !. Is anavar really going to help to much , or are you hoping to cut back and maybe look leaner ?


----------

